# Grrrrrr...."Why do you waste your time knitting?"



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Two days ago I was waiting at a car wash for my car to be finished. Several young people (20 something's) watched me knitting while I waited. When one got up and approached me I expected the usual question: "Are you making something for a baby?"
But no. She said: "Why do you waste your time knitting when you could buy a sweater at Walmart". 
With steam roaring out of my ears, I gritted my teeth and asked her if she spent any time on Facebook or playing video games? 
She gave me a confused look and said yes, and wanted to know why I asked.
"Well," I said, "I was just wondering if you could 'wear' the results of your video game when you're finished?"
"Of course not," she replied. So I smiled sweetly and inquired which one of us did she suppose, was really wasting her time?


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Terrific response. Good job!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Good for you,I have just made 4 cardigans for my nieces babies,they will wash better than shop bought ones,Two nieces both expecting babies,


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Good for you!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Good response.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

As research shows it is the sign of a disposable society and was their downfall every time. Unfortunately, that is the way the market research shows also--"Let the slaves do that--we have better things to do with our time like thumb exercises and keeping up with all our social friends so we can make money doing it". :| :? :hunf:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very good,i love your reply. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

I am sure that teen will remember the encounter her whole life. If not, it will come back to haunt her one day. She was rude and had a "smart mouth". I hope she smartens up before she is out in the "real world".
I just reread your post. She is already to that point. Sad.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Love your reply !


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Perfect. I can never think of the perfect response until hours later.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Good one...


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Luckily for me (thank you mom)most of my nieces have learned to knit and at least 3 REALLY enjoy it.

One is not really good at it but knits squares and sews them together for afghans for charity.

So proud of her.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

That was an excellent response. We never know when our words will make a difference. My husband's niece used to leave her home and move in with us over weekends and some holidays while in high school. I called us the 1/2 generation - her parents were much older and I was only 17 years older than she. We were recently together to celebrate my birthday and one of the 'gems' I'd told her all those years ago came out of her mouth. She said, "you know, I've never forgotten that and I tell all of my employees and those I know too." The 'gem'? "You can count your good, true friends on one hand and your acquaintances in the thousands." A truism that has held me in good stead and another that teaches the power of words. Before this becomes a truism for you, everyone is your friend - until you learn what it means to be a true friend. 

Who knows, this youngster may be looking at a sweater in Wal-mart one day and find herself ambling toward the yarn section and asking if anyone in her family knits and then.....you will have created a new KP-er!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Two days ago I was waiting at a car wash for my car to be finished. Several young people (20 something's) watched me knitting while I waited. When one got up and approached me I expected the usual question: "Are you making something for a baby?"
> But no. She said: "Why do you waste your time knitting when you could buy a sweater at Walmart".
> With steam roaring out of my ears, I gritted my teeth and asked her if she spent any time on Facebook or playing video games?
> She gave me a confused look and said yes, and wanted to know why I asked.
> ...


What a smart azz girl! My neighbors across the street have a son with the same fresh mouth. His family and the other neighbors are able to ignore it but he just rubs me the wrong way every time is mouth is open.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Let's not put this child in the trash can yet. If she got up the courage to ask the question, we could assume she was really interested in the answer - it is a valid question if you come from a family that purchases instead of creating. If you have never seen those around you doing various activities, you think the only way to get them is at the store!

And even KP'ers buy lots of 'stuff' we prefer not to make.


----------



## jmko (Dec 29, 2011)

Bravo !!! Not to mention all the charities that receive our donations others don't support.


----------



## Tripod (May 6, 2015)

Perfect! I wonder if she got it?


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Aimee'smom said:


> Let's not put this child in the trash can yet. If she got up the courage to ask the question, we could assume she was really interested in the answer - it is a valid question if you come from a family that purchases instead of creating. If you have never seen those around you doing various activities, you think the only way to get them is at the store!
> 
> And even KP'ers buy lots of 'stuff' we prefer not to make.


I disagree, in a nice way, as I don't think a stranger walks up and tells someone they are wasting their time.
It wasn't courage but a tactless thing to say.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

I wonder what she would have said if you had offered to teach her.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> I disagree, in a nice way, as I don't think a stranger walks up and tells someone they are wasting their time.
> It wasn't courage but a tactless thing to say.


Oh, it was tactless - actually quite rude - but 'kids today'
are the age old complaint. I thought her answer was good for the question.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Aimee'smom said:


> Oh, it was tactless - actually quite rude - but 'kids today'
> are the age old complaint. I thought her answer was good for the question.


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## Downsouth Knitter (Mar 31, 2014)

Your response was great. I think a lot of young people today just haven't been taught to be polite, and there certainly isn't much in our culture that models it! Maybe you gave her something to think about. I like sites like Etsy which encourage homemade things and am always happy to hear about young people who like them. Although I learned most of my basic skills as a teenager, it wasn't until later in life that I've really appreciated them. Quick thinking on your part, and so much better than a harsh response.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> I disagree, in a nice way, as I don't think a stranger walks up and tells someone they are wasting their time.
> It wasn't courage but a tactless thing to say.


Especially now days with all sorts of snarking going on in all the social media it has appeared to be become a norm. I am not saying it is just a recent thing either--it is human nature.

If she had said something along the lines of what the OP thought the price of making a garment was like in comparison to what one would pay retail then she would have been showing true interest of doing market research (which I do out of habit). Just like the sweet looking lady with daughter shopping at Jo Ann recently. She not only had the card overflowing with bolts of polar fleece, but was taking up the whole yarn isle (right in front of the yarn I came in to buy and get out quickly). Their conversation went on for several minutes with no yarn being "good enough" so I tried to pitch in with my offerings of colors. If looks could kill I would have been a large pool of blood on the floor. I almost said something like well than move your cart since you are in my way and aren't doing anything but wasting all our time, but I stood by silently for another 12 minutes until daughter got her to consider something farther back in the aisle and finally moved the cart. God rewarded me since I had no idea it was on one of their many sales so was pleasantly surprised at check out.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

disgo said:


> Especially now days with all sorts of snarking going on in all the social media it has appeared to be become a norm. I am not saying it is just a recent thing either--it is human nature.
> 
> If she had said something along the lines of what the OP thought the price of making a garment was like in comparison to what one would pay retail then she would have been showing true interest of doing market research (which I do out of habit). Just like the sweet looking lady with daughter shopping at Jo Ann recently. She not only had the card overflowing with bolts of polar fleece, but was taking up the whole yarn isle (right in front of the yarn I came in to buy and get out quickly). Their conversation went on for several minutes with no yarn being "good enough" so I tried to pitch in with my offerings of colors. If looks could kill I would have been a large pool of blood on the floor. I almost said something like well than move your cart since you are in my way and aren't doing anything but wasting all our time, but I stood by silently for another 12 minutes until daughter got her to consider something farther back in the aisle and finally moved the cart. God rewarded me since I had no idea it was on one of their many sales so was pleasantly surprised at check out.


You are SUCH a nicer person than I will ever be! Twelve minutes? I'd have said, "would you excuse me please, I just need to get two skeins of xxxxxxxxxx." If I got a dirty look....too bad. Obviously you were standing there, not an employee, so you needed where she was hogging not only all the fleece but also the entire yarn aisle.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

disgo said:


> Especially now days with all sorts of snarking going on in all the social media it has appeared to be become a norm. I am not saying it is just a recent thing either--it is human nature.
> 
> If she had said something along the lines of what the OP thought the price of making a garment was like in comparison to what one would pay retail then she would have been showing true interest of doing market research (which I do out of habit). Just like the sweet looking lady with daughter shopping at Jo Ann recently. She not only had the card overflowing with bolts of polar fleece, but was taking up the whole yarn isle (right in front of the yarn I came in to buy and get out quickly). Their conversation went on for several minutes with no yarn being "good enough" so I tried to pitch in with my offerings of colors. If looks could kill I would have been a large pool of blood on the floor. I almost said something like well than move your cart since you are in my way and aren't doing anything but wasting all our time, but I stood by silently for another 12 minutes until daughter got her to consider something farther back in the aisle and finally moved the cart. God rewarded me since I had no idea it was on one of their many sales so was pleasantly surprised at check out.


I can't stand people like that and they are everywhere placing their carts dead center in the isle while they read every label on every can or decide what they want. They turn around and look at you and continue hogging up the isle. I guess their time and wants are more important than your's.
And then these same people will fuss about standing to long in the check-out line and make the comment about lack of store cashiers.
So why didn't the daughter move her mother out the way!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> You are SUCH a nicer person than I will ever be! Twelve minutes? I'd have said, "would you excuse me please, I just need to get two skeins of xxxxxxxxxx." If I got a dirty look....too bad. Obviously you were standing there, not an employee, so you needed where she was hogging not only all the fleece but also the entire yarn aisle.


I just use the age-old comment, "EXCUSE ME....!" If that doesn't get them out of the way I repeat it and say, "I just need to get to that (whatever)...."

I don't give a @#^* about whatever kind of looks rude people give me. I am polite to everyone but I don't accept rudeness from others. :roll:


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

Today's generation just don't seem to value quality. She probably really though it would have been just as easy to go to the store and buy it. Not knowing the quality of hand-made will last you forever. I have an afghan that is 35 years old, has been washed numerous times and looks brand new. They just need to know the reason.


----------



## taiyaki (Feb 1, 2015)

Whoa Knitcrazy...you're quick! I might have come up with that answer too......Just two days later....lol


----------



## majormomma (Nov 2, 2011)

I have to disagree that this young girl was trying to be rude. I think she was asking to be educated or enlightened and really did want to know the value of a hand knit versus a manufactured one from Walmart. This was an excellent opportunity to teach her about the value of a hand knit. She could have been told not only about the difference in quality, but also the benefits that knitting brings to the knitter (soothes the soul, productivity, creativeness, joy of giving something handmade, etc.). This also was an opportunity to spark this young girl's interest in knitting.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

majormomma said:


> I have to disagree that this young girl was trying to be rude. I think she was asking to be educated or enlightened and really did want to know the value of a hand knit versus a manufactured one from Walmart. This was an excellent opportunity to teach her about the value of a hand knit. She could have been told not only about the difference in quality, but also the benefits that knitting brings to the knitter (soothes the soul, productivity, creativeness, joy of giving something handmade, etc.). This also was an opportunity to spark this young girl's interest in knitting.


Some youngsters want to know but when with their peer group feel unsure how to show interest without being made fun of by asking in front of their friends. And I certainly remember my social skills were lacking as a young teen. I'm thinking of a close friend who teaches in a city school. She took her knitting to school with her and was sitting on the school steps at lunch time when several of the students showed interest in what she was making. She is so patient and took time to explain it all to them - what she was making, what it was called, etc. One asked to be taught and she has taught him the basics! On our local news another inner-city school teacher had several of her students with her in a news story showing the hats they were making for the homeless on looms - the looms and yarn were funded by a grant to their school. This is something they will never forget I think.


----------



## lindajaro (Jan 20, 2014)

Your reply was perfect!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Two days ago I was waiting at a car wash for my car to be finished. Several young people (20 something's) watched me knitting while I waited. When one got up and approached me I expected the usual question: "Are you making something for a baby?"
> But no. She said: "Why do you waste your time knitting when you could buy a sweater at Walmart".
> With steam roaring out of my ears, I gritted my teeth and asked her if she spent any time on Facebook or playing video games?
> She gave me a confused look and said yes, and wanted to know why I asked.
> ...


Also..."well, it's my time to waste, isn't it?"


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I have seen other posts that are similar to yours about people who do not knit or crochet making such remarks as the one you posted. I knit and crochet in public all the time. I never go to the doctor's office or the dentist without a project to work on while I am waiting. If I take my grandson anywhere and have to wait for him, I always have a project with me. If anyone comments at all, the comments have all been very positive about how beautiful my work is or asking if I sold any items, etc. I do sell some things like fingerless gloves, scarves, headbands and some baby items. I have gotten a few orders by knitting in public. Maybe the girl who asked the question was really interested in why you would do something that takes so long rather than just popping into a store and purchasing it instead. Kind of like the cotton dish cloths that we knit and crochet. Until you actually use one, you don't really understand how much better they are than those store bought rags.


----------



## rosecje (Jan 19, 2015)

I think that her first thought to buy a sweater at Walmart says something about her also. Not necessarily a bad thing, but she most likely isn't used to finer quality clothes, like a hand knit sweater. 

I'm not above shopping at Walmart but won't buy clothing unless its something I need to get quickly and don't care so much about the quality. I worked in a dept. store for a few years and learned that if you pay attention to sales and store coupons you can often get really nice things for prices close to Walmart's (employee discount didn't hurt either).

Also many of the junior's clothes are cheaply made because they don't expect to be kept for long. I have heard girls say they couldn't wear something going out again because everyone has seen them wear it on facebook. Ugh!

By the way, what a perfect answer!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> You are SUCH a nicer person than I will ever be! Twelve minutes? I'd have said, "would you excuse me please, I just need to get two skeins of xxxxxxxxxx." If I got a dirty look....too bad. Obviously you were standing there, not an employee, so you needed where she was hogging not only all the fleece but also the entire yarn aisle.


You and I would have thought the same with someone standing patiently. At least I do. That was the same store that my relative (who had never pushed someone in a wheelchair before) even noticed that people were coming up purposefully and blocking our way like we were fooling around. They had not seen me not being able to get my poor stasis back at the front door after walking down a small parking lot distance. It was the air was cold and I cannot breath then or when its very warm either.

PaKnitter it was my thought also and was going to say excuse me until just a couple of exchanges between them. The daughter I felt was bending over backwards to assist and when she first attempted to divert mother's attention the mother went in the opposite direction--right in front of me and complaining she had already checked out the yarn there (where there were at least four good matches IMO). So I knew instantly to leave well enough alone. She would have been the type to go screaming to management and I had no time for that. I was more upset with her hogging the bolts (like I remember from my sewing days) from others that might want a piece of them--she had six full ones and not one piece of yarn to go with any of them. When they moved and rounded the corner at the aisle she was still complaining she could not find the right yarn for her project. I didn't follow but would not have been a bit surprised if she went and plopped the bolts on the cutting table and left.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Great answer! I bet it will be a long time before he asks again.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Good response! Maybe you could have asked to teach her.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aimee'smom said:


> ... even KP'ers buy lots of 'stuff' we prefer not to make.


I don't prefer to knit socks. 
I don't prefer to can my own jams, jellies, fruits, vegetables, etc. 
I don't prefer to sew my own clothing.
I don't prefer - anymore - to fix my own bicycles.
Luckily, I live at a time and in a place where the option to purchase those items/services is available. 
If I _had_ to knit in order to clothe myself warmly, it's probable that I wouldn't have knitting at the top of my favourite pastime activities list!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> ... *This is something they will never forget* I think.


At some point in my first few years of grammar school, the teacher (nun) decided to introduce the class to weaving. There were cotton jersey loops and sharp-edged square metal looms. My mother used that potholder for_ever_ ... and the later ones I made, once I found that I could buy such a loom and bags of the loops at the five and dime. I still have my loom and several others that have wandered into my wool-room, though I haven't made any in years. It's just not as portable as knitting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Two days ago I was waiting at a car wash for my car to be finished. Several young people (20 something's) watched me knitting while I waited. When one got up and approached me I expected the usual question: "Are you making something for a baby?"
> But no. She said: "Why do you waste your time knitting when you could buy a sweater at Walmart".
> With steam roaring out of my ears, I gritted my teeth and asked her if she spent any time on Facebook or playing video games?
> She gave me a confused look and said yes, and wanted to know why I asked.
> ...


I love your answer and admire your cool. 
I know I would have had one of two reactions. Either I'd have played deaf and ignored her, while seething inside, or I'd have exploded in a very un-cool and unladylike stream of blue epithets.
Kudos on your flawless logic! :thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

I agree this may be more a refection of what she doesn't know vs. the desire to be cheeky. For a lot of families who immigrated, a sign of 'making it' was the ability to buy and not have to make your clothing. These are attitudes that subtly filter down through generations. (The homemade vs. handmade semantics.) 

For me, it's really nice to see things changing again recently toward greater appreciation of handmade items.


----------



## jasgold (Feb 12, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

A great answer, a well handled situation.


----------



## Pril (May 7, 2013)

I've faced this before. My answer to a young lady....Anyone can buy a top at Target. I only ever make 1 of each creation. No-one EVER turns up in the same outfit! She was actually pretty impressed and thought that was a good idea.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Nice one, great response.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Coutos'' :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Coutos'' :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

You had a teachable moment and I think that you presented a good lesson.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

She has not got a clue!


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Wonderful response.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great response.


----------



## debbykc (Sep 24, 2013)

i am very impressed by your answer--i usually am so stunned in situations where others are rude that i get the 'deer in the headlights' reaction and can't think of anything to say (until later when i repeat the scene endlessly in my head)....i hope i can remember what you said so i too can repeat your wisdom if the circumstance arises.

the genuine pleasure of knitting and the profound satisfaction of giving or wearing a handmade item is almost impossible to put into words. it's a shame that that rude girl and so many others who think like her will never experience what we have found.


----------



## C3G (Sep 24, 2014)

Interesting. I mentioned to my daughter knitting a hat for her 12 year old son. She said she could buy them at Wal-Mart. I didn't pursue the subject. I may discuss this directly with him.

Subject change: when I knit mittens, I knit three. Sometimes I colour block (ribbing, thumb, hand) randomly, so that the mittens are cousins, not identical twins. I think this is pretty cool, but I haven't had feedback.


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

Caroline Currer said:


> Perfect. I can never think of the perfect response until hours later.


Yes, me too. I never have good "come backs" until the time passes. That was a great response to an ignorant persont


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice one :thumbup:


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Bravo, well said.


----------



## Tincuta (May 8, 2015)

Good job!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Beautiful response.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Excellent reply.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Kudos to you - great response!!!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Great response!,


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Two days ago I was waiting at a car wash for my car to be finished. Several young people (20 something's) watched me knitting while I waited. When one got up and approached me I expected the usual question: "Are you making something for a baby?"
> But no. She said: "Why do you waste your time knitting when you could buy a sweater at Walmart".
> With steam roaring out of my ears, I gritted my teeth and asked her if she spent any time on Facebook or playing video games?
> She gave me a confused look and said yes, and wanted to know why I asked.
> ...


I understand your frustration, especially if the question has been asked before, but maybe she really wanted to know, about the satisfaction of creating, the joy of giving etc.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Your reply was spot on


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a feeling your response may crop up again when this young girl is a lot older and guess who may rake up knitting. Unfortunately, you won't know about it. She will remember your excellent response.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

And you could also have said: "What are you doing so useful now?".


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Great answer !!!! I'll remember that is I am ever put into the same position.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

I work in a drug treatment center. Some of our youngER patients (18 to late 20's) both baffle & irritate me. But in speaking with them 1 to 1 I often discover their previous exposure to the aspects of life I consider normal (faithful parents, working for a living,faith,respect) are foreign to them. Engage them. You may be the only productive person they speak to that day. Great response by the way. Love it!


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Aimee'smom said:


> Let's not put this child in the trash can yet. If she got up the courage to ask the question, we could assume she was really interested in the answer - it is a valid question if you come from a family that purchases instead of creating. If you have never seen those around you doing various activities, you think the only way to get them is at the store!
> 
> And even KP'ers buy lots of 'stuff' we prefer not to make.


 :thumbup:


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Great answer. Just wondering if she acknowledged your logic?

Also, not that you 'should' have done so (or perhaps you did but just did not recount it to us), but including actual reasons for knitting in addition to showing that it was not wasting time might have been something to consider.

Call me a little (or a lot) crazy but we have two or three whole generations who have been largely shortchanged in the skills of life and pleasures discipline in accomplishing a thing of beauty. This young woman might well have really had no concept of what she, you and I all might benefit from from knitting. I think it is highly possible that hers was an honest question. When we knitters get such questions, we have a chance to 'witness' to the joys of discipline and creation to those who get very little input about those things.



Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Two days ago I was waiting at a car wash for my car to be finished. Several young people (20 something's) watched me knitting while I waited. When one got up and approached me I expected the usual question: "Are you making something for a baby?"
> But no. She said: "Why do you waste your time knitting when you could buy a sweater at Walmart".
> With steam roaring out of my ears, I gritted my teeth and asked her if she spent any time on Facebook or playing video games?
> She gave me a confused look and said yes, and wanted to know why I asked.
> ...


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Great response!!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Great answer!Maybe it will cause her to stop and think.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Aimee'smom said:


> Let's not put this child in the trash can yet. If she got up the courage to ask the question, we could assume she was really interested in the answer - it is a valid question if you come from a family that purchases instead of creating. If you have never seen those around you doing various activities, you think the only way to get them is at the store!
> 
> And even KP'ers buy lots of 'stuff' we prefer not to make.


This is a kind statement. I like the positive response. Sometimes people are just curious, and they mean no harm.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

Aimee'smom said:


> Let's not put this child in the trash can yet. If she got up the courage to ask the question, we could assume she was really interested in the answer - it is a valid question if you come from a family that purchases instead of creating. If you have never seen those around you doing various activities, you think the only way to get them is at the store!
> 
> And even KP'ers buy lots of 'stuff' we prefer not to make.


I also think it would depend on the tone of voice she used . If she was being a smart aleck or maybe was really interested in knitting .


----------



## Trichelle (Apr 27, 2015)

Good for you. I've been told almost the same when knitting socks in public. "Why couldn't I just buy a pair of socks at Walmart?"


----------



## CherylLouise (Dec 13, 2013)

Good for you!

One of the residents where I live asked me why I was working
on a needlepoint project if I weren't going
to sell it. He had/has no concept of creating something beautiful for
self.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Love it!!!! Yay for you!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Love that response!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

You go Sistergirl! Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I agree Aimee'smom. Children who are not brought up in creative families simply do not understand the great joy and satisfaction we get from making something with our own hands. Very sad for them but that is the way of the world.


----------



## Lamanhart (Jul 30, 2014)

I like to think that as knitters, we are demonstrating God-given qualities such as beauty, artistry, skill, talent, organization, creativity, joy, patience, harmony, inspiration, originality, uniqueness, ingenuity, generosity, unselfishness, and about a zillion more! Certainly, not a waste of time!

When I'm knitting, I sometimes think knitters are like the Biblical character Tabitha/Dorcas (Acts 9:36-42) who made "coats and garments" and was "full of good works and almsdeeds."


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Not long ago n KP a friend of a member had retired and was bored. Hmmmm could this be where the young woman will appear in the future, bored and no relaxing and giving skill to fill her time?

My learning is purely charity knitting but it gives me great pleasure. Thanks for speaking up for us all.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

:thumbup: Priceless.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I like that response. Some people have no appreciation of the crafts.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Caroline Currer said:


> Perfect. I can never think of the perfect response until hours later.


Ditto!


----------



## Jacqueline Gray (Nov 17, 2014)

Touche! Brilliant response


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

&#128077;


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Perfect response.


----------



## Netcan2 (Jan 18, 2015)

Mireillebc said:


> And you could also have said: "What are you doing so useful now?".


Perfect!


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Great answer!!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Caroline Currer said:


> Perfect. I can never think of the perfect response until hours later.


That's me too. I can always think of really clever retorts later but not at the appropriate time. Thank you for defending all of us!


----------



## Donalda (Aug 31, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

I think the fact that she asked the question is a positive thing. I am disturbed when my teenager refuses to mow the grass which only takes 20 minutes and tells me to pay someone to do it. But that generation will spend money to go to a health club. Scrubbing carpets, washing windows are always a battle in my house. I won't give up the fight. My comment is always, you're not a princess and we don't live in a castle. I think reality will set in when they live on their own and try to make that paycheck stretch. It's just going to be a life lesson.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh boy, what a dumb question. Knitting is so good for a person in so many ways. At least if you are knitting you are not bored. I would hate to spend my life twiddling my thumbs with nothing to show for it. I hope that person will think about what you said. Good for you!


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree with Aimee.... She asked a legitimate Question & you gave her something to think about! Smart answer, me thinks!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I always say because I have this great ability do so,and I can.I say I have a masters degree in decoding. oh you don't want to go there.I can see the steam coming off your brain,people don't understand when they ask !!!


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Great reply. At times I ask myself the same question and then remember the joy and satisfaction I have when knitting. And especially to surprise someone with a knitted gift.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Great reply. At times I ask myself the same question and then remember the joy and satisfaction I have when knitting. And especially the surprise when I give someone a knitted gift.


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Huzzah! You nailed it.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Good reply. Maybe it gave her something to think about.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice comeback! It's too bad she will probably never discover what a relaxing hobby knitting can be or the lovely, sharing, talented people she might meet in this community. She also probably won't have a note written to her, as I just received,which thanked me for taking the time to knit something that was just especially made for their newborn. (Even though we all know hats can be easily bought.)


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Two days ago I was waiting at a car wash for my car to be finished. Several young people (20 something's) watched me knitting while I waited. When one got up and approached me I expected the usual question: "Are you making something for a baby?"
> But no. She said: "Why do you waste your time knitting when you could buy a sweater at Walmart".
> With steam roaring out of my ears, I gritted my teeth and asked her if she spent any time on Facebook or playing video games?
> She gave me a confused look and said yes, and wanted to know why I asked.
> ...


Fabulous. I'm usually about 4 hours late with the perfect response. Good for you.


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Jean williams said:


> Terrific response. Good job!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mstaz308 (Sep 17, 2014)

I would politely say to her that she really should learn how to knit now. Because its going to be a necessity when she starts getting arthritis from texting and playing video games. 
Knitting really does help the pain of arthritis in my hands.

The good thing about using knitting to help you deal with pain is all the pretties you get to wear from your knitting time.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Great come back. I would not have been that fast with an answer. I bet you peeved her of with that.


----------



## Alene (Jan 26, 2011)

I agree with amiee's mom. I think she was really interested. And maybe she was wishing someone would teach her. I don't think she was rude just wanting to know.


----------



## KentuckyCrafter (Oct 19, 2013)

Great answer!! For the record, it reminds me that I have (do) waste a lot of time on FB! For what purpose? Maybe, it's just a connection with people...regardless, knitting and crocheting are far better ways of spending time! xxxo


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

dont waste your energy. They are from a different planet. keep knitting its relaxing for me.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

KentuckyCrafter said:


> Great answer!! For the record, it reminds me that I have (do) waste a lot of time on FB! For what purpose? Maybe, it's just a connection with people...regardless, knitting and crocheting are far better ways of spending time! xxxo


Makes me wonder how many more rows I could have knitted just this week if I didn't enjoy KP so much.....


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It's not just kids. My mother-in-law used to ask me the same thing about my quilting, knitting, and embroidery. 

The one that really got me was when she said I shouldn't take up wall space with my embroidered pictures or other projects, so that more of her son's pictures could be hung. Of course, he wasn't wasting his time. He actually wasn't a very good painter, either.


----------



## Crazy about knitting (Mar 31, 2014)

Good answer. I love it
Urmila Jha


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

A friends daughter asked me if that (knitting) was all I did all day to which I responded no I do other things but you can't wear them


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

marylikestosew said:


> This is a kind statement. I like the positive response. Sometimes people are just curious, and they mean no harm.


I agree.


----------



## cheryl kincaid (Jan 24, 2013)

I guess I'm lucky. I take my knitting everywhere I go in case I have a long wait. So far everyone that sees me knitting always
smiles and is impressed that people still do such a thing...


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Brilliant answer!


----------



## KnitRNut (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't understand my perceived discomfort of others while I knit. I went to a restaurant/bar that has a big outdoor venue with music this Friday night. I went by myself to enjoy a meal and listen AND knit. I finished my meal and went over to an adirondack chair next to a fence...out of the way type thing. I was thoroughly enjoying the music and knitting to my hearts content. There was a group of folks sitting in a circle facing each other. One man leaned over and turned to me asking if I knew the band or just enjoyed the music and knit. I said no and yes. I was done listening and got up and left. I do not like it when people think they can engage me or invade my private space with a comment that had no purpose other than HIS own personal curiosity. I wanted to ask him how much money he makes each year but just got up and left instead.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Two days ago I was waiting at a car wash for my car to be finished. Several young people (20 something's) watched me knitting while I waited. When one got up and approached me I expected the usual question: "Are you making something for a baby?"
> But no. She said: "Why do you waste your time knitting when you could buy a sweater at Walmart".
> With steam roaring out of my ears, I gritted my teeth and asked her if she spent any time on Facebook or playing video games?
> She gave me a confused look and said yes, and wanted to know why I asked.
> ...


I absolutely love your come back to her. I just wonder if she really got the point you were making.

:roll:


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I disagree, in a nice way, as I don't think a stranger walks up and tells someone they are wasting their time.
> It wasn't courage but a tactless thing to say.


Well, one could also say that the youngster was courageous AND tactless. The posters response was spot on, IMHO.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Two days ago I was waiting at a car wash for my car to be finished. Several young people (20 something's) watched me knitting while I waited. When one got up and approached me I expected the usual question: "Are you making something for a baby?"
> But no. She said: "Why do you waste your time knitting when you could buy a sweater at Walmart".
> With steam roaring out of my ears, I gritted my teeth and asked her if she spent any time on Facebook or playing video games?
> She gave me a confused look and said yes, and wanted to know why I asked.
> ...


Methinks the young lady was unwittingly playing another game, called "Open Mouth, Insert Foot."


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have been having a wonderful discussion with my husband on this subject. I think that he has the reason for this youngster's query. "This young person has obviously not had anyone in their life who has taken the time to lovingly hand craft an item and give it to them."

He further said that there is always a little bit 'magic' in each item created for the recipient of said item. 

Are those perfect thoughts or what??

Just don't ask me how many years I've been waiting to have my minuscule kitchen finished by my carpenter/cabinet maker husband...


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Two days ago I was waiting at a car wash for my car to be finished. Several young people (20 something's) watched me knitting while I waited. When one got up and approached me I expected the usual question: "Are you making something for a baby?"
> But no. She said: "Why do you waste your time knitting when you could buy a sweater at Walmart".
> With steam roaring out of my ears, I gritted my teeth and asked her if she spent any time on Facebook or playing video games?
> She gave me a confused look and said yes, and wanted to know why I asked.
> ...


GOOD FOR YOU!!!! I WOULD BE DUMBSTRUCK AND JUST NOT HAVE RESPONDED. YOUR ANSWER WASGREAT!!!!😊


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

I think it was a great answer ! However the problem could be that none of her relatives knit so she has never learnt the advantages of knitting your own. Its the same with young people who can't cook even basic food and only buy products they can just pop in the microwave. Maybe no-one had the time or patience to teach them the joy in producing things from scratch for people you love to enjoy !


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Aimee'smom said:


> Let's not put this child in the trash can yet. If she got up the courage to ask the question, we could assume she was really interested in the answer - it is a valid question if you come from a family that purchases instead of creating. If you have never seen those around you doing various activities, you think the only way to get them is at the store!
> 
> And even KP'ers buy lots of 'stuff' we prefer not to make.


I was thinking the same thing. While she phrased her question poorly, I think she was trying to understand the draw of knitting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lamanhart said:


> ... When I'm knitting, I sometimes think knitters are like the Biblical character Tabitha/Dorcas (Acts 9:36-42) who made "coats and garments" and was "full of good works and alms deeds."


Hmm ... So, in order to use up all my stash of yarn, you're saying I need a miracle?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mstaz308 said:


> ... The good thing about using knitting to help you deal with pain is all the pretties you get to wear from your knitting time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chubs said:


> Makes me wonder how many more rows I could have knitted just this week if I didn't enjoy KP so much.....


Except for the time I spend on KP, I might have fewer WIPs - because I wouldn't have seen and been attracted to so many new patterns and because that time might have been spent actively knitting instead of reading/typing about it. However, I seem unable to abandon KP. Perhaps it's for the good. Fewer consecutive hours spent knitting may result in more years spent knitting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> ... Just don't ask me how many years I've been waiting to have my minuscule kitchen finished by my carpenter/cabinet maker husband...


I know exactly how you feel. I'm still waiting for my professional photographer husband to take pictures of our growing children ... Too late now; they're 40 and 42 this year.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KnitRNut said:


> I don't understand my perceived discomfort of others while I knit. I went to a restaurant/bar that has a big outdoor venue with music this Friday night. I went by myself to enjoy a meal and listen AND knit. I finished my meal and went over to an adirondack chair next to a fence...out of the way type thing. I was thoroughly enjoying the music and knitting to my hearts content. There was a group of folks sitting in a circle facing each other. One man leaned over and turned to me asking if I knew the band or just enjoyed the music and knit. I said no and yes. I was done listening and got up and left. I do not like it when people think they can engage me or invade my private space with a comment that had no purpose other than HIS own personal curiosity. I wanted to ask him how much money he makes each year but just got up and left instead.


Anyone who is doing anything the others around aren't stands out and attracts attention - welcome or not. Since I refuse to 'fit in' in most situations, I get attention that I do not always welcome. For the most part, I just continue doing my thing and ignore the ignoramuses. I would have answered - more or less politely - and continued enjoying the music and my knitting.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Love your reply...I couldn't have thought of something to say that quick.... No one has said anything bad to me while I knit or crochet, just asking what I was doing, and if I sell any of my products....


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Good for you,I have just made 4 cardigans for my nieces babies,they will wash better than shop bought ones,Two nieces both expecting babies,


My kids & husband have all come to appreciate my knitting hobby. I recently received a thank you card from one of my nieces & her husband for the baby blanket I made for their new little girl. I have another niece who is 6 months along with child # 2 as well. Once I finish working on the skirt I am making myself, I will be purchasing some baby yarn & making something special for her.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I have been having a wonderful discussion with my husband on this subject. I think that he has the reason for this youngster's query. "This young person has obviously not had anyone in their life who has taken the time to lovingly hand craft an item and give it to them."
> 
> He further said that there is always a little bit 'magic' in each item created for the recipient of said item.
> 
> ...


Obviously your DH has his saving graces. I won't ask about that kitchen, but how long between lawn mowings ;~).


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Fantastic reply. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Right On! 

Great comeback!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Actually, it is a fair question. When you add up the cost of good yarn and the time our end product could buy several sweaters. My DH doesn't get why I love to knit either.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> ... how long between lawn mowings ;~).


One of the biggest selling points of this - our first owned - house was the total lack of a back yard (monster garage instead) and the minimal front yard. When we moved in, that front yard was a grassy meadow - with nary a grazing critter in sight or allowed within city limits. First I planted a bush and two trees - a fir and a red oak, just twigs at the time. I did NOT cut grass. I've slowly been ripping it up by hand - seems to be the only way to eradicate it - and planting whatever ground covering plants will thrive in my nearly sunless, north-east-facing plot. There's not much grass left.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Don't tell my family they should buy their socks and sweaters at Walmart. They are spoiled with my handmades and you'll get an earful!


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

I absolutely love your quick, incisive, and knock-down blow answer lol. Usually, most of us think of something like this to say five minutes after we experience the situation!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Kudos to you for your response! You put her in her place and did so with grace! What you said may make that girl think. Let's hope so!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

A couple years ago I took a class on conflict management for women. I learned a thing to two that I use as a substitute teacher. One way to handle this is to say, "I took your comment to be rude. Did you mean to be?" That gets you one of two answers. Yes, or no. If yes, you don't need to respond. If no, then you can ask how you meant it. But, me, being a grown up smart mouth probably would have said, "Why do you waste your time worrying about me?" Which is equally rude, and yours was MUCH better!!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I also have to same, that when I knit on lunch while subbing none of the kids have ever asked me WHY or say I am wasting time. Many will say they want to learn from their grandmother. Many boys say they crochet, but, so far, all have been polite and fascinated.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

You're response to that young girl was fantastic!!! I hope she will learn the importance of creating something of beauty with your hands even it if isn't knitting.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I love your answer. The answer about waste of time knitting is always knitted items our warmer than Walmart clothes and they are individually made. I had that comment made to me many years ago at work and my answer was the bought clothes are not as warm.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Love it.. perfect response :thumbup:


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Good answer.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Boy, are you a sharp one! Love that response and to come up with it right on the spot, delivering a clear, no nonsense response is admirable.

Thank you for speaking out for all of us.


----------



## ALBCOS (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice reply! I get that all of the time because I like to knit socks! At least my knitted socks fit my small feet, not those one size supposed to fit all!!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful!! what a fabulous response, could not have said it better myself!!


----------



## silvrepen (Oct 1, 2014)

Caroline Currer said:


> Perfect. I can never think of the perfect response until hours later.


Ditto!!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> You are SUCH a nicer person than I will ever be! Twelve minutes? I'd have said, "would you excuse me please, I just need to get two skeins of xxxxxxxxxx." If I got a dirty look....too bad. Obviously you were standing there, not an employee, so you needed where she was hogging not only all the fleece but also the entire yarn aisle.


I was thinking the same thing, but was too lazy to type it LOL
:lol:


----------



## NonzNitZen (May 9, 2015)

You're in Parker - I'm from Colo Spgs transplanted to Alaska! I couldn't agree with you more about not wasting time. If I have free moments, there is ALWAYS knitting that can be done!


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good for you !!!!


----------



## farleyw40 (Jan 25, 2011)

Omg, u made my day


----------



## felix (Jul 13, 2011)

Aimee'smom: i think you are on to something....the kid may not have been a smart alec....just gathering information....


----------



## Cindy N (Oct 11, 2013)

Children have no common sense anymore, nor do I think they HAVE the time to think!!!!! OF COURSE, lol, My grandson is perfect


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't think she was being a wise @$$. She is a product of her generation where everything is instant gratification. Some of us are guilty of this too. Your response was brilliant without putting her down. Good for you!!


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

I was in the Norwegian-American museum on iowa recently and they had on display a knitting needle holder (brouch/pin) that also had a couple of hooks on it. Alongside was the following:
Knitting needle holder
Enabled a woman to carry a hank of yarn & knitting needles while doing household chores or chatting in the evening.

Those busy women didn't waste any time.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> Very good,i love your reply. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> One of the biggest selling points of this - our first owned - house was the total lack of a back yard (monster garage instead) and the minimal front yard. When we moved in, that front yard was a grassy meadow - with nary a grazing critter in sight or allowed within city limits. First I planted a bush and two trees - a fir and a red oak, just twigs at the time. I did NOT cut grass. I've slowly been ripping it up by hand - seems to be the only way to eradicate it - and planting whatever ground covering plants will thrive in my nearly sunless, north-east-facing plot. There's not much grass left.


While that's a great idea, I don't think the dogs would be happy without a grass dog run. Our eldest is showing signs of leaving this life within the next few months, but the other two are four and eight years old, so...I don't see any way out, unless you know of some type of ground cover that would withstand the use it would get.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Jean williams said:


> Terrific response. Good job!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

LOL -love it, although I don't think I would have come up with something so clever so quickly ;-)


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

HI-HI :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> While that's a great idea, I don't think the dogs would be happy without a grass dog run. Our eldest is showing signs of leaving this life within the next few months, but the other two are four and eight years old, so...I don't see any way out, unless you know of some type of ground cover that would withstand the use it would get.


I haven't had a dog in decades, only felines, and they've been strictly indoor cats since we bought this place in 1998. I will NOT have another infestation of fleas, _EVER_.

Looking at the dog parks around this city, I'd say that not even the hardiest grasses can long withstand dogs. What grass remains is never in need of cutting. One dog park struck me as cruel and unusual punishment. It's blacktopped!! Not a speck of dirt to dig in, nor grass to worry about, and it's got to be oven-hot in summer. It's only advantage - in my dog-loving eyes - is that running on it would wear down toenails and relieve dog-owners from the chore - too often neglected! - of trimming claws. If I _had_ a dog, I'd never take it to such a sterile place! 
I suppose that the advantage of it - from the point of view of the park's maintenance crew - is that all excrement can be hosed down a drain at day's or week's end.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I can not believe anyone would come up to a complete stranger and make such a rude remark!


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I have been having a wonderful discussion with my husband on this subject. I think that he has the reason for this youngster's query. "This young person has obviously not had anyone in their life who has taken the time to lovingly hand craft an item and give it to them."
> 
> He further said that there is always a little bit 'magic' in each item created for the recipient of said item.
> 
> ...


Oh how I love that "little bit of magic in each item" quote!!! Your hubby is a genius!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

All I could think of was that at her age, you would have thought she would have a more mature attitude. She sounded like a child asking you such a question. 
I think that may have been a learning moment for her, and you were just the person to give it to her!


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

Many knitters just like the process of knitting. The fact that we produce something tangible is a bonus!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

majormomma said:


> I have to disagree that this young girl was trying to be rude. I think she was asking to be educated or enlightened and really did want to know the value of a hand knit versus a manufactured one from Walmart. This was an excellent opportunity to teach her about the value of a hand knit. She could have been told not only about the difference in quality, but also the benefits that knitting brings to the knitter (soothes the soul, productivity, creativeness, joy of giving something handmade, etc.). This also was an opportunity to spark this young girl's interest in knitting.


Telling someone that they're wasting their time is not showing an interest. If she had really wanted to know, she would have apologized for the way she said it, and asked an intelligent question. She was a smart aleck.


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Aimee'smom said:


> Let's not put this child in the trash can yet. If she got up the courage to ask the question, we could assume she was really interested in the answer - it is a valid question if you come from a family that purchases instead of creating. If you have never seen those around you doing various activities, you think the only way to get them is at the store!
> 
> And even KP'ers buy lots of 'stuff' we prefer not to make.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I didn't read her question as intentionally rude, just asking for information in a rather tactless way. A number of years ago a friend (almost my age) saw me struggling to learn to knit a sock with dpns. Her comment was , "You know you can buy socks for 79 cents?" My response to her was I wasn't doing it to have that particular sock, but to learn a skill that I could use to make items that I couldn't buy for 79 cents. Since that was my first ever sock I didn't know then how I would come to love them. Today, my answer would be a bit different but would still include wanting to learn a new skill. I have two semi standard answers when asked about why I knit. If the question is asked in a way that I can interpret as genuine curiosity, I tell them it is so I don't have to settle, I can have exactly what I want without having to compromise on color, fit, material etc. If I think the question is being asked as an excuse to tell me how stupid I am, I tell them I knit because it is relaxing and counteracts the urge to kill stupid people. FYI: And in my world, stupid is not a measure of intelligence, it is the refusal to use what intelligence you have.


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

oops! pushed the wrong key again! Great answer and right to the point. Many children aren't taught polite conversation these days and I'm surprised at the number of parents who have no idea how to speak to their children with any respect. Teenagers in every generation can be somewhat difficult but I don't think she's a lost cause yet. I remember a child asking me how the corn kernels got on the cob because she'd always been served canned veggies. They learn what they see. It's a disposable world with value placed on more instead of better but I have hope the pendulum will swing back, at least a bit.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Marvellous response

Well done

Di


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitting has taught me the beauty and style available in handwork. It's also made me aware of the different attributes of yarns. I can spot a WalMart item miles away.


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

Well done, we think alike.


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

I had an adult relative ask me why I bothered to Knit and crochet. I told her I did it because I wanted good quality, I wanted a certain color, I wanted a perfect fit, and a certain feel to the yarn. I also told her that when I was finished I had something original that no one could buy no matter how much money they had. She got the point.


----------



## GentlyFeral (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't get questions like that very often. If I did, I'd point out that after hours and hours of _playtime,_ I'd have a sweater she couldn't find at WalMart -- and it would fit.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Two days ago I was waiting at a car wash for my car to be finished. Several young people (20 something's) watched me knitting while I waited. When one got up and approached me I expected the usual question: "Are you making something for a baby?"
> But no. She said: "Why do you waste your time knitting when you could buy a sweater at Walmart".
> With steam roaring out of my ears, I gritted my teeth and asked her if she spent any time on Facebook or playing video games?
> She gave me a confused look and said yes, and wanted to know why I asked.
> ...


I just love your response. As others have said, I couldn't think of something appropriate to say that quickly. 
And I am just wondering, what upset you about her? The tactless wording? Her statement that knitting is a waste of time? 
Like some others that have replied, I believe she wanted to know why make it if you can buy it cheaper. She just didn't know how rude she phrases her question. If that was the case your response was beautiful. She got an answer without being attacked. If she meant to be a smart alleck, you put her into her place in a cool manner.
All in all, I do admire you for the way you handled the situation.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

GREAT response. They do not even know what wasting time is.


----------



## 1crisp1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Good on you! I always think of the response way after the person has gone


----------



## Pms1412 (Oct 25, 2012)

Why is it I only think of those perfect responses hours later!!!!!!!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> At some point in my first few years of grammar school, the teacher (nun) decided to introduce the class to weaving. There were cotton jersey loops and sharp-edged square metal looms. My mother used that potholder for_ever_ ... and the later ones I made, once I found that I could buy such a loom and bags of the loops at the five and dime. I still have my loom and several others that have wandered into my wool-room, though I haven't made any in years. It's just not as portable as knitting.


Jessica-Jean ~ I still have my old metal loom and recently taught my granddaughter how to make a potholder. The loops available today aren't as good as the old ones we had! I still have potholders made when I was young... they last FOREVER! 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I like your response, my problem is never coming up with a response.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Here's something I told my daughter when she thanked me for a sweater I was knitting her:
"When I was about 12 years old, there was a girl in my class at school, that was always impeccably dressed. Her clothes fit her to a T. She looked special and acted like she felt special. I asked her where she bought such nicely made clothes. She said, "My mother makes all my clothes for me." I thought that WAS special, and wished my mother could do that for me. My mother was special, she worked, and also had a heart condition, but one day, she made me a beautiful dress. I cherished it, because she made it for me. In high school, one of the most popular girls wore a gorgeous angora sweater to school in a powder blue. I drooled over it! I asked her where she found such a beautiful sweater. She smiled and said, "My grandmother made it for me." So my take is, when someone goes out of their way to make something just for a particular other person, that person is special to the creator, and also feels special because the knitter took the time to make it for them. A double gift. What could be better than that? Nothing store-bought can do that, because it is a gift of their time, and skills with the other in mind. It's very personal. I told my daughter, I want you to feel special and have others know someone thinks you're special.


----------



## KnitRNut (Sep 28, 2014)

I totally agree! I have requests to make pedi sock and now a regular sock. I even ask the person if they want to chose their yarn. A lot of the time, it is one of a kind and SPECIAL!


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> Here's something I told my daughter when she thanked me for a sweater I was knitting her:
> "When I was about 12 years old, there was a girl in my class at school, that was always impeccably dressed. Her clothes fit her to a T. She looked special and acted like she felt special. I asked her where she bought such nicely made clothes. She said, "My mother makes all my clothes for me." I thought that WAS special, and wished my mother could do that for me. My mother was special, she worked, and also had a heart condition, but one day, she made me a beautiful dress. I cherished it, because she made it for me. In high school, one of the most popular girls wore a gorgeous angora sweater to school in a powder blue. I drooled over it! I asked her where she found such a beautiful sweater. She smiled and said, "My grandmother made it for me."
> 
> So my take is, when someone goes out of their way to make something just for a particular other person, that person is special to the creator, and also feels special because the knitter took the time to make it for them. A double gift. What could be better than that? Nothing store-bought can do that, because it is a gift of their time, and skills with the other in mind. It's very personal. I told my daughter, I want you to feel special and have others know someone thinks you're special.


Just remember, it is not " home made", it is CUSTOM MADE.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Happycamper said:


> Jessica-Jean ~ I still have my old metal loom and recently taught my granddaughter how to make a potholder. The loops available today aren't as good as the old ones we had! I still have potholders made when I was young... they last FOREVER!
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Look online for all cotton loops. I found some - I now have a new supply of potholders!


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Great response. I can't think that quickly.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

Joyce Stewart said:


> I had an adult relative ask me why I bothered to Knit and crochet. I told her I did it because I wanted good quality, I wanted a certain color, I wanted a perfect fit, and a certain feel to the yarn. I also told her that when I was finished I had something original that no one could buy no matter how much money they had. She got the point.


Great response!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Do any of you ever get this one: "I don't have time to knit."? My SIL always admires what I make. She says she can knit, but doesn't have time. I've asked her if she watches TV at night. She says not really. Does she have any time to sit down? She says no. So, I asked her, "SO, you are saying you get up in morning, throw on your clothes, eat standing up, never sit all day long, then, at whatever time shower and go right to bed?" Everyone HAS the time, it's a matter of what you do with it. I prefer knitting to watching TV. The TV is on, hubby and both watch it, but, I knit then. My SIL is passive aggressive, so I am pretty sure the no time thing was a slam. She's retired.


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah for you!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree with Aimee'smom. The girl may have been interested in why someone would choose knitting to spend their time. She was probably never the recipient of anything handknitted and had no idea that that "wasted" time could produce something lovely--especially if she gets most of her items from Walmart! I do love your response, though.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I guess I probably should have mentioned this in my original post, and since many have asked...here is the rest of the story:

There were several young people, I'm guessing 18 - 23 years old. They appeared to be together. When the one young woman came over to speak with me, it seemed that the others were listening. I'm not sure that they were, but that was the impression I had because as she spoke to me she kept glancing at them as if to see if they were listening. While I accept the notion of some that she was "seeking information", her tone of voice was "snarky" (what those in my generation called snotty) but she quickly lost her snarky tone as we spoke. And I did feel that when I asked her what she had to show for her time spent on Facebook & games that indeed, the "wheels were turning". If I'd gotten any feeling at all that her interest was genuine I would have invited her to knit a few stitches of my sweater "to get the feel". I've always done this, and since I'm a fast knitter, ripping aback a row or two is never a problem.


----------



## Brenda June (May 8, 2015)

Funny as your story is, I feel the same way.
There is a day of accounting, but unfortunately when they need us the most we will all be dead. Then What?
Computerization has a very dark and life threatening side in the future and people will realize they bought into another man's fear of the unknown not his intelligence. Two things in life are thieves to our intelligence Sports and Computers.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Jean williams said:


> Terrific response. Good job!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

A phenomenal answer


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I guess I probably should have mentioned this in my original post, and since many have asked...here is the rest of the story:
> 
> There were several young people, I'm guessing 18 - 23 years old. They appeared to be together. When the one young woman came over to speak with me, it seemed that the others were listening. I'm not sure that they were, but that was the impression I had because as she spoke to me she kept glancing at them as if to see if they were listening. While I accept the notion of some that she was "seeking information", her tone of voice was "snarky" (what those in my generation called snotty) but she quickly lost her snarky tone as we spoke. And I did feel that when I asked her what she had to show for her time spent on Facebook & games that indeed, the "wheels were turning". If I'd gotten any feeling at all that her interest was genuine I would have invited her to knit a few stitches of my sweater "to get the feel". I've always done this, and since I'm a fast knitter, ripping aback a row or two is never a problem.


The "snarky" girl was lucky that she dealt with you. In many other cases, the response to her could have been nasty or combattive. 
I truly admire you for keeping your cool and to give her the answer that you did. Hats off to you.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

As much as I would like to think you gave her something to think about I doubt she and her friends got the message because they have grown up with electronics as a way of life. 
We were lucky enough to grow up with common sense, good manners, respect, compassion and values by others. Two different worlds trying to live together.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Perfect comeback!


----------



## Minerva's daughter (Apr 19, 2015)

Y'know what? I agree about the memory bit, and I agree it was a relevant answer but I'm not sure she meant to be rude. I have had the same question asked and it never was meant in a rude way but a genuine concern about me wasting time when I could buy etc. and although I have never considered my knitting a waste of time there have been times in my life when I have seriously considered the economics of the exercise. So I now never knit socks, even though I know there are many on this forum who do. Where I live I can buy really good quality wool, wool and alpaca or possum wool socks ready made. I save my creativity for the items I love that I cannot purchase at an acceptable cost. Oh yes, and I don't knit for one set of children in my life because their mother would not take the care in washing......everything goes into the machine together....mind you I don't buy them chain store clothes either. I just give them different gifts.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

A wonderful reponse I hope it does make her think we never know what effect our words have over someone life.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Good for you. I would have liked to have been there to see her face when you said that, I bet it was priceless. :thumbup:


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

PamT said:


> Y'know what? I agree about the memory bit, and I agree it was a relevant answer but I'm not sure she meant to be rude. I have had the same question asked and it never was meant in a rude way but a genuine concern about me wasting time when I could buy etc. and although I have never considered my knitting a waste of time there have been times in my life when I have seriously considered the economics of the exercise. So I now never knit socks, even though I know there are many on this forum who do. Where I live I can buy really good quality wool, wool and alpaca or possum wool socks ready made. I save my creativity for the items I love that I cannot purchase at an acceptable cost. Oh yes, and I don't knit for one set of children in my life because their mother would not take the care in washing......everything goes into the machine together....mind you I don't buy them chain store clothes either. I just give them different gifts.


I think people know when someone is being snarky. It is very obvious.

As someone else said, the young lady in question was lucky that she was dealing with a patient person. If she had said that to me this story would have a very different ending. I'm not rude to people n they best not be rude to me. I'm too old to put up with nonsense.


----------

